# Does Blood Relation in Australia gives me points for 189 visa or 190 visa



## himankk (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi,

I have got 65 points and have submitted my EOI application end of April, 2018. I am aware that the threshold for Visa 189 has increase recently to 75 points and 300 invites were issued.

My brother is a Permanent Resident of Australia for over 10 years. Does that gives me few more points to boost my application give that I have blood relation in Australia? 

Please suggest.

Thanks
HK


----------



## GUNBUN (Sep 1, 2015)

himankk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got 65 points and have submitted my EOI application end of April, 2018. I am aware that the threshold for Visa 189 has increase recently to 75 points and 300 invites were issued.
> 
> ...


No for 189/190.

Yes for 489.



Sent from my SM-G600FY using Tapatalk


----------



## himankk (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

himankk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got 65 points and have submitted my EOI application end of April, 2018. I am aware that the threshold for Visa 189 has increase recently to 75 points and 300 invites were issued.
> 
> ...


Yes for 190 in a few states. Please look up the individual state guidelines based on where your brother is staying


----------

